# I really need help wiring my jon boat!!



## CountryRoad (Apr 1, 2008)

i'm probobly in the wrong section but anyways, let me start by saying I am not an electrical savy guy. I just bought a small 12 foot aluminum jon boat and would like to install navigation lights to a on-off-on toggle switch. My intent is to have one switch run both the bow and stern light (running lights) as well as just the stern light (anchor light).

Installing the bases for the navigation lights is easy. Each light contains a short lead of red and black wire that i would have to splice to run the length of the boat to the toggle switch (not too difficult). Now when i reach the panel, I'm assuming i would attach both positive leads from the bow and stern light to the appropriate positive terminal. I've been told the negative lead gets grounded. Is this correct? Grounded to what? And then after i get this far where do i go from here? what lines do I run to the battery. This may be a real easy project and i'm just not thinkin clearly. Any Comments would help. I would really like to see some good pictures to. Help me out! Thanks


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Apr 1, 2008)

The negative lead goes back to the battery.  Usually you switch the "hot" or red wire, and the black wire is a straight run back to the battery.

The neat way of doing it is to get a switch panel that will operate as a bus bar, and run everything from that switch panel.  You can bring all the wires back to the battery, but that leads to a lot of headaches from corrosion and bad connections.

Also, spend the money and get waterproof connectors --not common auto connectors.  Auto Zone and NAPA have the heat shrinkable waterproof connectors.  Invest in some "Liquid Tape" which you can get in Wal Mart and most auto supply places.

Look at this; it will help out.  The top diagram really shows how to use a switch panel as a bus bar.

http://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=186986


----------



## wareagle228 (Apr 1, 2008)

Ben give me a call and I will help you out. What he said above is right if you need anything else you have my number.
Robert


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Apr 1, 2008)

*I Can Help You....*

PM me and let me know where you live in the Augusta area.... I'm in South Augusta near Gracewood. List your phone number in the PM and I'll call you on it. We can post the results here once finished.

Slug-Gunner


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Apr 1, 2008)

Good people on here!!


----------



## Mako22 (Apr 1, 2008)

Some one else already said it but use liquid electrical tape, well worth the $2-$3 at Walmart.


----------



## firebreather (Apr 1, 2008)

don't 4get inline fuses


----------



## CountryRoad (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks fellas for all the input. I've talked to wareagle and i think i've got it figured out. I'll show ya'll some pics when the project is done and we can figure it out from threre


----------



## geauburntigerfan (Apr 2, 2008)

*boat wiring*

Really interested in a detail photo of your fuse block and connections when you're done.  I've got an inline fuse on mine for the trolling motor, and no lites, so may be getting into adding some lights this summer.  

Also, do y'all hook your batteries together + to +, - to - ?


----------

